# Inverter y husillo cnc código de error C.OC.A [E.O.C.A]



## Sanievas (Nov 11, 2018)

Hola Amigos: soy nuevo en el foro y poco entiendo de electrónica. Tengo un inverter y después de una pequeña explosión detrás del inverter me tira éste error C.OC.A. al darle revoluciones. He notado que si desconecto el husillo, no tira el error. Soy de Gran Buenos Aires Sur. Alguien q*ue* me pueda ilustrar.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2018)

Tu inverter ¿ Tiene marca y modelo ?, en caso afirmativo, ¿ Cual es ?
¿ Revisaste el motivo de la explosión ?


----------



## Sanievas (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok.
Inverter marca: HUANYANG ELECTRICAL Co. Ltd
Modelo: YM-800A

La explosión: revisé cables y no hay corto. Retiré ambos elementos de la máquina (HUSILLO +INVERTER) y con una instalación nueva el problema persiste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Sanievas dijo:


> después de una pequeña explosión detrás del inverter


 
Revisá adentro del inverter , quizás el fogonazo fué ahí . . .  a menos que esté en garantía . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2018)

La explosión fue ¿ Detrás del inverter ?, en caso afirmativo, ¿ Quitaste la cubierta de este para verificarlo ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisá adentro del inverter , quizás el fogonazo fué ahí . . .  a menos que esté en garantía . . .



De ninguna manera yo voy a estar ahí dentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Te estaba convocando


----------



## Sanievas (Nov 11, 2018)

Si abrí. No veo muestras de quemaduras o fogonazos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2018)

Mediste los IGBT ?


----------



## Sanievas (Nov 11, 2018)

No se que son los IGBT...
Puede que sea husillo quemado? Tiene arreglo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2018)

Dice C.OC.A ????
Te va a agarrar gendarmería !!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2018)

Supongo que tenes e manual del inverter, busca allí los códigos de error


----------



## capitanp (Nov 12, 2018)

Ajajaaa, no te funciona un segmento del 2do display, no dice C.OC.A  dice E.OC.A, *Over Current Error *







No moviste ningun parametro?

Que valor tiene el parametro: Pd142 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2018)

Menos mal que es EOCA , fiuuuuuuuu  , COCA era Isabel Sarli , que en una película , nadando , hizo un giro e inventó el Tsunami


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Menos mal que es EOCA , fiuuuuuuuu  , COCA *era Isabel Sarli *, que en una película , nadando , hizo un giro e inventó el Tsunami


*¡ Sigue siendo !*

También inspiró a que Lisandro de la Torre revise el pacto Roca-Runciman sobre _*"La Carne"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2018)

_[Absolutamente fuera de tema]_

Dos camiones de mudanza repletos de escenas borradas, tomas alternativas e imágenes caseras protagonizadas por esa amazona llamada Coca Sarli

_[Absolutamente fuera de tema]_


----------



## Sanievas (Nov 12, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Ajajaaa, no te funciona un segmento del 2do display, no dice C.OC.A  dice E.OC.A, *Over Current Error *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genio total!!!
Exactamente... E.OC.A!!!
YA Estoy midiendo la bobina del motor y el neutro parece q no es tan neutro como debería. El resto de los pines entre si tiran 4.7 con el tester... no se que significa eso...
No cambie parametros ni sé como hacerlo.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## capitanp (Nov 12, 2018)

Podrias conectar tres lamparas incandescente de menos de 100W para probar el variador

Por aca hablamos del tema:

Comprobador inverter


----------



## faluncho (Jul 25, 2019)

Hola a todos;
Siempre me sorprendió la rapidez de respuesta de compañeros como Fogonazo, Dos metros, Dr Zoiberg y muchos más. Pero hoy me he quedado de piedra al ver la respuesta de CapitánP.
Bueno, os pido una ayudita a tenor del VDF Huanyang como el del compañero Sanievas. Compré el modelo HY02D223B y un spindle refrigerado por aire de 2,2KW y no hay manera de que éste gire en sentido FORWARD, quiero decir que siempre gira a la izquierda. Evidentemente todas las conexiones están hechas para que gire a la derecha pero no consigo el giro forward. Seríais tan amables de darme una ayuda a mi problema?
Desde ya, agradecido a todos.


----------



## faluncho (Jul 26, 2019)

Hola de nuevo;
Me contesto yo mismo ya que tuve la suerte de recibir la visita de un amigo electricista a las dos horas de postear la pregunta. El Inverter tiene tres terminales para conectar al Spindle marcados como U, V, W y asimismo el Spindle posee otros tres terminales marcados de igual forma. Basta quitar dos de estos terminales -cualquiera de los tres- e INVERTIRLOS. Con esto se logra que el Spindle o Husillo rote en sentido contrario. Espero haber ayudado a algún compañero que se haya encontrado en esta misma situación. Saludos a todos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 27, 2019)

tambien depende donde lo conectes en FWD o REV gira para un lado o el otro


----------



## faluncho (Ago 20, 2019)

*Capitanp;*
Te reitero mi sorpresa en el tema de tu respuesta tan acertada con lo del display COCA; voy a formular una pregunta que hace días me trae loco con este inverter famoso.
He probado cientos de programaciones pero no consigo que funcione como yo quisiera, me explico: Cuando vino nuevo el inverter funcionaba de 0 RPM hasta más o menos 18.000 RPM; bien, toqueteando y copiando datos de otros usuarios conseguí que funcionara de 7200 RPM hasta 15.000RPM.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna programación para hacer que funcione digamos desde 2.000 RPM hasta 15.000 RPM o algo parecido? Lo ideal sería aprovechar todo el rango desde 0 hasta 24.000 RPM? No sé como lograrlo. ¿Me podrías ayudar? 
Agradecido de antemano por la respuesta. 
Recibir todos un saludo desde España.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2019)

Y en que valores tenes?
PD004
PD005
PD143


Con PD007 ajustad la velocidad mínima


----------



## faluncho (Ago 20, 2019)

PD004=400
PD005=400
PD143=2
Lo curioso es que ajustando PD144 a cualquier parámetro -650, 1057, 2057, 3000- cambian las RPM en el display pero no en el spindle ya que el mínimo y el máximo siempre es el mismo.
Voy a probar con PD007 como dices.
Gracias por responder.
Nada, he probado en 10, 15 y sigue igual. Lo he vuelto a poner como estaba en 20.
El spindle es uno refrigerado por aire de 2,2KW y lo comando con una BOB de 5 ejes con relé para activar el spindle.
¿Sería posible poner los presets que tienes en el tuyo para comparar?
Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2019)

PD143 es la cantidad de polos del motor, que supongo son mas de 2
PD144 son multiplicadores, el único fin que tienen es mostrarte en pantalla un valor relativo de rpm
habria que ver con el valor de polos y frecuencia maxima si efectivamente el husillo llega a las RPM que queres y no guiarte por lo que dice la pantalla


----------



## faluncho (Ago 20, 2019)

Si, llegar si llega ya que al máximo parece un avión despegando. 
Si, los polos son 4.
Lo que querría es que funcionara en un rango de digamos 3.000-18.000 RPM.
¿Tu me podrías ayudar en esto?
Gracias capitanp.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2019)

Si seguimos la progresión ese motor de 4 polos a 400hz tendria una velocidad final de 18.000 RPM

Entonces la velocidad final ya la tenes 400hz  PD005=400
Ahora la velocidad minima seria 66,5hz aprox = 2000RPM PD011 =66.5

espero que sea correcto, saludos


----------



## faluncho (Ago 21, 2019)

*capitanp;*
Gracias por tu respuesta.
Pero el fabricante y en la totalidad de posts que he consultado el comentario es que PD011 tiene que estar mínimo a 120Hz. ya que con un valor más bajo y ya que el pequeño ventilador gira acorde a las revoluciones, del husillo sale humo y se quema. Se me ocurre poner encima del husillo un pequeño ventilador que gire rápido independientemente de las RPM del motor.
¿Cual es tu consejo?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 21, 2019)

ok, 120hz serian 3600 RPM, seria tu mínimo
todo lo que refrigere es bienvenido


----------



## faluncho (Ago 21, 2019)

capitanp;
Muchas gracias por la información. Tengo las cosas más claras.
Saludos.


----------



## agumj (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola, les escribo por que a mi me paso algo similar. le daba arranque al inverter y parecia funcionar todo bien, pero cuando le conectaba el husillo me tiraba el ese error c.oc.a. Cuestión que siguiendo algunas de las indicaciones de configuración que vi en este foro ya no tira ese error. Sin embargo, si bien ya no aparece ese error, cuando le doy arranque el husillo da algunas vueltas y se frena mientras que el inverter sigue funcionando como si estuviera todo normal. Según entiendo tiene que ver con la configuración del mismo. alguien tiene idea donde puede estar el error?. Muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 18, 2019)

A que llamas " el inverter sigue funcionando como si estuviera todo normal" ?


----------



## agumj (Nov 18, 2019)

me refería a que no marcaba ningún error, marcaba la aceleración y llegaba a 400 pero el husillo no giraba. igualmente gracias por responder pero me parece que ya lo solucione, termine de configurar el pd006, el pd141, pd142 y el pd073 y al parecer funciona bien, lo que no estoy seguro si esta al máximo de rpm.


----------

